

Show HN: Search Grader. Check out Amazon, Craigslist & others' scores - jlemoine
http://grader.algolia.com/

======
minimaxir
Is it fair to use the "Show HN" tag if the product was released (and later
received $1.5M seed funding) a year ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jlemoine](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jlemoine)

~~~
jlemoine
It is the Search Grader that is new, we have just released it today.

------
OafTobark
This isn't really helpful. I have no clue what the scoring is base on and why
it determines how good search is for any of these sites. Is there some kind of
break down. Why a delay? Is it designed to be manually reviewed?

~~~
jlemoine
Yes for the moment this is manually reviewed, we will try to make it fully
automatic but this is a very complex topic.

We will write a blog post that explain the whole ranking.

~~~
maximesalomon
We released the blog post: [http://blog.algolia.com/search-grader-engine-
performing](http://blog.algolia.com/search-grader-engine-performing)

